# Where is a Virginia breeder?



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

We are desperately trying to find Maggie a new little sister but it's been months and months of many disappointments and we are very frustrated at this point. Does anyone know of a reputable maltese breeder in the state of VA or close by and if they do, will they please send me their name and address..email address, if possible. Thank so much!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maggiesmom_@Aug 22 2005, 01:11 PM
> *We are desperately trying to find Maggie a new little sister but it's been months and months of many disappointments and we are very frustrated at this point.  Does anyone know of a reputable maltese breeder in the state of VA or close by and if they do, will they please send me their name and address..email address, if possible.  Thank so much!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I know of one in West Virginia. I will PM you the info.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.mystiquemaltese.com/

www.chaletdemaltese.com

And this one from the AMA breeders list:

White, Shirley
Shirlin Maltese
[email protected]
213 Old York Hampton Rd.
Yorktown, VA 23692
757-898-5778


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the PM's and posts on this ..I have emailed the several that had email addresses and will call the other that doesn't, tonight. 

Appreciate all the help. I was giving up in our state!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Charmypoo, an SM member, got Sparkle from Susie Pham at Chalet de Maltese, which is in West Virgina.
Chalet de Maltese


----------



## cynlop77 (Nov 14, 2011)

Any updated information on breeders in VA or surronding states? Alot of the information I am finding seems to outdated or broken links! Please help! Thanks!!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Here are a couple links where you can look up breeders in the states that you consider to be close enough to you: 

American Maltese Association - 2011 Breeder Referral List

It's Magic Maltese - USA Breeders List

Hope that helps!


----------

